

How to pitch your idea in 3 minutes - why your elevator pitch matters - ddodge
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2011/02/launch-and-demo-your-idea-in-3-minutes-why-your-elevator-pitch-matters.html

======
ddodge
YC companies are the best in the world at elevator pitches. This post explains
why you need 3 pitches; 1 minute elevator pitch for random encounters, 6
minute pitch for events, and 30 minute pitch for VCs and investors.

Also why your elevator pitch is important to recruiting new hires, getting new
customers, and making deals with partners. The pitch is not a marketing task,
it is vital to growing your business.

